# Appendix US



## Kimberley (Mar 12, 2009)

what would be the appropriate CPT code for US of the appendix?  76857 or 76705?

Thanks-

Kimberley Tober
Franklin, TN


----------



## KLRuhe (Mar 12, 2009)

CPT Assistant October 2001 states:  "The abdominal ultrasound codes 76700, 76705 should be reported for an ultrasound of the abdomen when signs and symptoms indicate the necessity of an abdominal ultrasound procedure. The physician's decision to order and perform an abdominal ultrasound examination is based on indications independent of the state of the patient's pregnancy status, even if the abdominal complication of a pregnancy is suspected (eg, pyelonephritis secondary to ureteral obstruction by a pregnancy or suspected cholecystitis in a pregnant patient with right upper quadrant pain)."

I would say 76705 if the physician is ordering for abdominal pain.

Kay, CPC, CCS-P


----------

